# Sticky  Beetle FAQ / DIY



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

This thread is a consolidation of good reference information, either FAQs or DIYs. It will be developed over time as information is added.

Sections:
*General Information*

*Lighting*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*General Information*

*General Information:*

An Overview of the Production and Delivery Process by Plex


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Lighting*

List of light bulb types by misterwes


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*1. Seat trays *are the same part number for the golf, golf wagon, Gti and beetle (12+) so this applys.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5009175-Installed-OEM-under-seat-drawers

*2. TDI Oil change with extractor*.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007437-DIY-2010-Golf-TDI-oil-change-with-oil-extractor

*3. 2.5 engine oil & filter change.*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2570457

*4. Dent repair using dry ice*. (Believe it or not this actually works on small parking lot dings)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4934173-DIY-Dent-repair-with-Dry-Ice

*5. Removing airbag stickers *from your visors.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-airbag-warning-stickers-from-your-sun-visors

*6. Steering wheel removal & upgrades* including mfsw & paddle shifters.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/paddle-shifter-steering-wheel-swap.htm
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5527984-MFSW-Fitment-Question
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5562743-Paddle-shifter-MFSW-install-in-2012-JSW-TDI-DSG

*7. Disable tpms* via vagcom.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4920302-DIY-Disable-TPM-Sensors-thru-Vag-Com

*8. Basic wheel & tire info.
*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2930493

*9. Auto dimming mirror install.*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...on-their-JSW-(or-other-VW)&highlight=interior

*10.* For those annoyingly *empty buttons* just forward of your shifter.

Stealth garage door opener.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4943379-DIY-Garage-door-opener-for-your-MK6-stealth

Custom USB charging ports.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5499611-Custom-USB-charging-ports-in-console


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*11. VAGCOM Tricks*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6040762-HOWTO-Beetle-VCDS-Vagcom-tricks


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*How to install an upgraded dead pedal. *

Note: the instructions are for a GTI/Golf, but the process is exactly the same.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

If you'd like anything added to the DIY, please PM me and include links to the original posts/articles. Thanks!


----------

